# Besides ADEX - who makes good DUMPS?



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm trying to get my car to STAY UP!! I'm tired of changing DUMP SEALS every 3 weeks... I'm installing all ADEX, BUT who makes a good DUMP?? ProHopper's been sucking ass.... the last dozen dumps I've gotten from them all had problems... I take them apart clean the metal shavings double seal them & STILL!!

Besides ADEX & other candles... WHICH COMPANY'S GOT GOOD DUMPS????????


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)

were the ph dumps the italian blow proofs? 

go with the adex


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

black magic make a good :biggrin: alternitive square dump..Ron built one for my car and it works perfect.


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

yup & some are the cheap street joint... I expect them to fuck up... but not the italians.
I'm putting Adex's on my ride... but not everyone wants to spend $1700 on just dumps.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2006)

adex........ you want regret it i promise


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i am running adel on my hppper i have not hopped it yet so i can not rate it but street life use's them to


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Mar 30 2006, 07:45 AM~5147836
> *black magic make a good :biggrin:  alternitive square dump..Ron built one for my car and it works perfect.
> *


i'm getting ready to pick a few of these up.. adex's are getting scarce, atleast new ones


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

adex's are the very best....

and our adel-2 is a very good runner up.....runnig them in all our street cars....
but don't let me take anything from andy,i'm running adex in our lrm cars


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 30 2006, 04:37 PM~5150788
> *adex's are the very best....
> 
> and our adel-2 is a very good runner up.....runnig them in all our street cars....
> ...




Hey Ron, what's up Bro?

any pics of the adel-2 valves.... any pics of them apart? pic of stampings on those...?


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Mar 30 2006, 04:53 PM~5150895
> *Hey Ron, what's up Bro?
> 
> any pics of the adel-2 valves.... any pics of them apart? pic of stampings on those...?
> *


I can post some if Ron wants me to


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Mar 30 2006, 04:55 PM~5150907
> *I can post some if Ron wants me to
> *



Dan I thought you are into Adex valves?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Mar 30 2006, 10:55 AM~5149715
> *i'm getting ready to pick a few of these up.. adex's are getting scarce, atleast new ones
> *



umm no there not


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Mar 30 2006, 04:55 PM~5150907
> *I can post some if Ron wants me to
> *


how much r they?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Mar 30 2006, 01:53 PM~5150895
> *Hey Ron, what's up Bro?
> 
> any pics of the adel-2 valves.... any pics of them apart? pic of stampings on those...?
> *


the "adel 2" valves are still being made with al cranes old equipment these are the guys making these things http://www.ah2components.com/ ron says they are improved but 
man for a few bucks more id stick with adex something thats proven year in and year out


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Mar 30 2006, 05:00 PM~5150935-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree Brent but you know I like to collect as well....


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

I had some problems getting Adex's but I learned over the years to get accounts with lots of hydro companies cause everytime i order shit... there's always something they're out of.... I called up 3 companies & only one had them & they only had 3. Its all good cause I'm running 3 dumps anyways.


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

yeah the pro hopper ones suck balls brand new setup and alredy 2 seals 
:thumbsdown:


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 30 2006, 05:32 PM~5151145
> *the "adel 2" valves are still being made with al cranes old equipment these are the guys making these things http://www.ah2components.com/ ron says they are improved but
> man for a few bucks more id stick with adex something thats proven year in and year out
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Mar 30 2006, 03:55 PM~5150907
> *I can post some if Ron wants me to
> *


yea dan ,post some pics to show the difference ....here an a-h 2 dump pic
candles are the same ,body and gut not


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Mar 30 2006, 03:53 PM~5150895
> *Hey Ron, what's up Bro?
> 
> any pics of the adel-2 valves.... any pics of them apart? pic of stampings on those...?
> *


here are some internals,above is from al crane(a-h2) and bottoms are what i have done
exploded view








close up on the cage.ours are made from monel,and precision ground








we use a stronger spool spring ,ground seats








plunger rod is of 308 stainless,and again precision ground and polished to 200 microns


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

more internals :biggrin: 
plunger is made from1018 steel rod 








spools....will not disclose any info  








spool cage...









still think there the same


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 31 2006, 02:58 AM~5154721
> *more internals :biggrin:
> plunger is made from1018 steel rod
> 
> ...


How much, do they have a warranty?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

warranty on mechanical ,but not electrical....$ depends


----------



## TAYLORMADE (May 8, 2002)

How much are yours?


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DirtySanchez_@Mar 30 2006, 02:39 PM~5147811
> *I'm trying to get my car to STAY UP!!  I'm tired of changing DUMP SEALS every 3 weeks...  I'm installing all ADEX, BUT who makes a good DUMP??  ProHopper's been sucking ass.... the last dozen dumps I've gotten from them all had problems... I take them apart clean the metal shavings double seal them & STILL!!
> 
> Besides ADEX & other candles... WHICH COMPANY'S GOT GOOD DUMPS????????
> *





maybe its not the dump thats the problem, but you tightening it too much  Also....what metal shavings? Are you sure you have enough oil in the reservoirs??


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 31 2006, 02:58 AM~5154721
> *more internals :biggrin:
> plunger is made from1018 steel rod
> 
> ...





well pm the price?


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtySanchez_@Mar 30 2006, 06:39 AM~5147811
> *I'm trying to get my car to STAY UP!!  I'm tired of changing DUMP SEALS every 3 weeks...  I'm installing all ADEX, BUT who makes a good DUMP??  ProHopper's been sucking ass.... the last dozen dumps I've gotten from them all had problems... I take them apart clean the metal shavings double seal them & STILL!!
> 
> Besides ADEX & other candles... WHICH COMPANY'S GOT GOOD DUMPS????????
> *


Sure you dont have a leak somewhere???


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

well the choice is yours if ron says they are good i believe him but i been up the american hydraulics road before and i think ill stick to the other side of the road with a proven winner


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 31 2006, 03:48 AM~5154694
> *here are some internals,above is from al crane(a-h2) and bottoms are what i have done
> exploded view
> 
> ...



just from looking at the pics, I can tell a HUGE difference in the quality of the machine work, from the top pics to the bottom pics. So it does look like the machine work has been cleaned up and refined alot.


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

thanks for sharing the pics Ron...


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TAYLORMADE_@Mar 31 2006, 07:08 AM~5155012
> *How much are yours?
> *


????


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 31 2006, 05:36 PM~5158293
> *????
> *


STANDARD DUTY,REG OR UNFINISHED 300.00..NOT THE GREATEST PIC, BUT YOU GET THE IDEA...








STANDARD DUTY CHROME/POLISHED 350.00








EXTREME DUTY PICKED HERE 390.00








WE CAN ALSO DO ANY KIND OF PLATING AND POWDER COAT


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2006)

ron, those dumps look nice but seem kinda high, for the little extra seems like the adex is the way to go, not knocking your product just giving my 0.02


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Apr 1 2006, 08:13 AM~5160929
> *ron, those dumps look nice but seem kinda high, for the little extra seems like the adex is the way to go, not knocking your product just giving my 0.02
> *


ron has his in stock, adex always seems to be a 4-6 week wait unfortunately

plus if you have to pay the retail price of a chrome adex,which is around 550, the adel2's age much cheaper..

not everyone knows Andy and can get them at 400-475 apiecee..


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 31 2006, 10:17 AM~5156462
> *just from looking at the pics, I can tell a HUGE difference in the quality of the machine work, from the top pics to the bottom pics. So it does look like the machine work has been cleaned up and refined alot.
> *


you cant tell if theres any difference in machine work unless you pull out your calipers


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Apr 1 2006, 12:59 PM~5161687
> *you cant tell if theres any difference in machine work unless you pull out your calipers
> *



you can look at the parts and clearly see they are smoother, meaning better bits were used during the machining. Im not talking about the tolerence, I am talking about the cleanliness of the work done.


The old ones Al Crane made are rough, the newer ones are smooth.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Apr 1 2006, 09:01 AM~5161480
> *ron has his in stock, adex always seems to be a 4-6 week wait unfortunately
> 
> plus if you have to pay the retail price of a chrome adex,which is around 550, the adel2's age much cheaper..
> ...


adex almost alwayssssssss has regulars in stock ready to ship


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 2 2006, 04:57 AM~5164559
> *adex almost alwayssssssss has regulars in stock ready to ship
> *


regulars :thumbsdown:

I only roll polished/ chrome :biggrin: 

how you feelin Brent? I just heard about your operation, hope your OK>


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 2 2006, 11:57 AM~5164559
> *adex almost alwayssssssss has regulars in stock ready to ship
> *


adex , the only way to go ......... we can get the other ones too , they arent any better at all , and not worth the savings to me ... we usually have adex in stock ... why spend that much for 2nd best ....oooppps , i guess thats what this topic is about , sorry ...:biggrin:


----------



## Chosenone (Feb 28, 2004)

ive never had a problem with pro hopper anything - 3 years strong! then again i only take my car out about 2 times a month :uh:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

Interesting


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

Everytime i do a set up now I take the dumps apart & clean out the metal shaving (from when they machine them) with air.... Its an internal leak, there's no oil anywhere + if you close the slowdowns all the way it stays up for days. People at ProHopper said try double sealing it & it works for a little while until one of the seals gets destroyed & then you really have a problem.


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 31 2006, 01:48 AM~5154694
> *here are some internals,above is from al crane(a-h2) and bottoms are what i have done
> exploded view
> 
> ...


Do you guys sell any of these parts separately?


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

those are pretty good looking dumps.....prices arent bad either

too bad i have a habit of spending my money faster than i make it

no square dumps for me for a while


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 1 2006, 05:15 AM~5160826
> *STANDARD DUTY,REG OR UNFINISHED 300.00..NOT THE GREATEST PIC, BUT YOU GET THE IDEA...
> 
> 
> ...


LIKE I SAID I GOT ONE IN MY SINGLE PUMP CADDY JUST PUT IT ON THE STICKS AND I'M AT 50. THE DUMP NEVER LOCKED OR LEAKED DOWN. RON STAMPED IT AND WIRE LOCKED IT BACK UP FOR THE WARRENTY.. WE WILL BE BUYING MORE OF THOSE SQUARE'S :biggrin: LOWRIDER TESTED STREETS APROVED :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

whats the difference between standard duty and extreme duty beside the finish?


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

is there a web site for adex


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Apr 3 2006, 06:48 PM~5172711
> *is there a web site for adex
> *


no


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 3 2006, 06:50 PM~5172728
> *no
> *





I wish he did though..... but he dosn't need a site to move his valves...


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Apr 4 2006, 01:48 AM~5172711
> *is there a web site for adex
> *


ill be adding it to mine soon


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 3 2006, 08:49 PM~5173389
> *ill be adding it to mine soon
> *


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 3 2006, 06:50 PM~5172728
> *no
> *



Are you sure??? 

http://www.adex.com/


:biggrin: .... lol..

If that one above doesn't work out, you could always use this one.. :0 :0 purchase your adex here<<<<


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Apr 4 2006, 07:27 AM~5175842
> *Are you sure???
> 
> http://www.adex.com/
> ...


 :roflmao: 


you aint right.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 3 2006, 01:54 PM~5172038
> *whats the difference between standard duty and extreme duty beside the finish?
> *


:dunno:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 4 2006, 03:41 PM~5178712
> *:dunno:
> *


we use a 33 watt coil on all units sold,wher oringinal was 27....standards uses a original 10-32 machine screw with a .120 thich base ...as for the extreme duty uses a .200 thich base and 1/4'' x 20 hardware. all bodies are made from 7075 ,not 6061-t6
and here are the updated pics of the standard dump


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

HEY NOW :biggrin: :biggrin: 

>>CLICK HERE FOR ADEX<<


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

ADEL 2 :thumbsup:


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

ADELS AND MONSTER GREENS FOR ME :thumbsup: COOL PRICE FOR THE ADELS 2 THOUE


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 4 2006, 09:11 PM~5180467
> *we use a 33 watt coil on all units sold,wher oringinal was 27....standards uses a original 10-32 machine screw with a .120 thich base ...as for the extreme duty uses a .200 thich base and 1/4'' x 20 hardware. all bodies are made from 7075 ,not 6061-t6
> and here are the updated pics of the standard dump
> *


HEY RON NICE WORK ON THE DUMPS. IT SOUND TO ME IS THAT SOME OF THESE GUY WANT YOUR DUMPS FOR FREE, YOUR PRICES ARE PERFECT PLUS WHO WANTS TO SPEND OVER $500 FOR ONE DUMP WHEN FOR $700-850 YOU CAN GET TWO. "DO DA DAMN THING" TELL O.J. THANKS FOR THE ADVISE, I CAN'T WAIT TO GET MY CYLINDERS "BLACKMAGIC APPROVED" PLUS I'LL BE PUTTIN BLACKMAGIC ON THE MAP IN FORT WORTH,TX HOMIE.... :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :wave:


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jun 7 2007, 03:40 AM~8058057
> *HEY RON NICE WORK ON THE DUMPS. IT SOUND TO ME IS THAT SOME OF THESE GUY WANT YOUR DUMPS FOR FREE, YOUR PRICES ARE PERFECT PLUS WHO WANTS TO SPEND OVER $500 FOR ONE DUMP WHEN FOR $700-850 YOU CAN GET TWO. "DO DA DAMN THING" TELL O.J. THANKS FOR THE ADVISE, I CAN'T WAIT TO GET MY CYLINDERS "BLACKMAGIC APPROVED" PLUS I'LL BE  PUTTIN BLACKMAGIC ON THE MAP IN FORT WORTH,TX HOMIE.... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :wave:
> *



So your saying $700 for two = $350 for one RD like an adex (basically a F-ADEX)

A Real genuine Adex is $399 for one or $725 for two


*So for a few dollars more you get an ADEX, or two  :0 :0 *


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DirtySanchez_@Mar 30 2006, 06:39 AM~5147811
> *Besides ADEX... WHICH COMPANY'S GOT GOOD DUMPS????????
> *


no one


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Jun 7 2007, 10:19 AM~8059303
> *no one
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

*waterman dumps there hard to find though ....*


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Jun 13 2007, 03:59 AM~8095135
> *waterman dumps there hard to find though ....
> *


WATERMAN :thumbsdown: 
:thumbsup: ADEX


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

theres way better shit out there besides adex, look at what the b52 bombers are using now, and look what nasa uses if you are lucy enough to see them


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Jun 13 2007, 07:41 AM~8096028
> *theres way better shit out there besides adex, look at what the b52 bombers are using now, and look what nasa uses if you are lucy enough to see them
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

Even NASA uses ADEX because they only use the best. :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit+Jun 13 2007, 08:41 AM~8096028-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so you have been *lucy* enought to see for yourself


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Should bash on pro hopper over metal shavings in your dump and comparing a adex to a regular dump . Clean your system out from metal shavings ! :buttkick:


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Jun 13 2007, 11:08 AM~8096208
> *so you have been lucy enought to see for yourself
> *



Yes, I've seen LUCY... :biggrin:


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

sorry i spelled it wrong, oooops i forgot my 1st grade english teacher is on layitlow


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

nasa doesent use adex pal adex is a nice valve thats made in someones garage,
its the best known to the lowrider industry and most commercialized one that handles good spikes


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Jun 13 2007, 10:36 AM~8097134
> *nasa doesent use adex pal  adex is a nice valve thats made in someones garage,
> its the best known to the lowrider industry and most commercialized one that handles good spikes
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

im not tryin to be a dick im just tellin you that if you think good valves are adex and thats all, your wrong. Theres good ones still be being produced for the government, secret services aircrafts, and the aerospace industry that most people dont have knowledge about.


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Jun 13 2007, 03:37 PM~8098491
> *im not tryin to be a dick im just tellin you that if you think good valves are adex and thats all, your wrong. Theres good ones still be being produced for the government, secret services aircrafts, and the aerospace industry that most people dont have knowledge about.
> *


since you know bout all these things we dont, enlighten us. a pic or 2 maybe. im sure there are better valves than adex out there but adex is tried and true and is availble to everyone.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Jun 13 2007, 02:36 PM~8097134
> *adex is a nice valve thats made in someones garage
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Jun 13 2007, 06:37 PM~8098491
> *im not tryin to be a dick im just tellin you that if you think good valves are adex and thats all, your wrong. Theres good ones still be being produced for the government, secret services aircrafts, and the aerospace industry that most people dont have knowledge about.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sicksided (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Mar 30 2006, 06:45 AM~5147836
> *black magic make a good :biggrin:  alternitive square dump..Ron built one for my car and it works perfect.
> *


hell yeah, their called the adel 2's ron uses these dumps in the smurf... :biggrin:


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sicksided_@Jun 13 2007, 03:26 PM~8098830
> *hell yeah, their called the adel 2's ron uses these dumps in the smurf... :biggrin:
> *


And its a double piston pump . Whats that tell you about adel 2.


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 13 2007, 12:16 PM~8096272
> *Should bash on pro hopper over metal shavings in your dump and comparing a adex to a regular dump . Clean your system out from metal shavings ! :buttkick:
> *



I'm not bashing them, I use all their stuff except those shitty g-force 2 dumps & those mickey mouse lil 3/8 mm check valves that on every set up I ever did I had to replace them with parkers. In my ride I now got 3 adex, two 3/8 & one 1/2 parker checks so my shit is now good, all my pumps & cylinders are PH. 

But on customer set-ups I've learned to use CCE dumps (Italians I think) if they dont wanna pay for Adex & the big parker checks.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

my bro works for Northrop Grumman 
he was telling me that aerospace and fighter plane dumps might be 10 times better than adels & reproduction s (adex) but your not going to find one for $400.00. 
adels and adex are all you need 

i dont think adex are made in a garage 
but compare to aerospace stuff, you can call it a garage

any company can make a part
it all comes down to tolerances and specs (blueprints) 
the blueprints for adels are over 50 years old 
not sure about the tolerances on the adels compare to the adex


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DirtySanchez_@Jun 13 2007, 06:16 PM~8099095
> *I'm not bashing them, I use all their stuff except those shitty g-force 2 dumps & those mickey mouse lil 3/8 mm  check valves that on every set up I ever did I had to replace them with parkers.  In my ride I now got 3 adex, two 3/8 & one 1/2 parker checks so my shit is now good, all my pumps & cylinders are PH.
> 
> But on customer set-ups I've learned to use CCE dumps (Italians I think) if they dont wanna pay for Adex & the big parker checks.
> *


I run these g force dumps on my dancers. I have found if i take the screens off they dont blow seals. Only problem i had was the flow was busting the screens on the dump and that was the shavings that caused problems. hope this helps. And it does sound like your bashing PH. These two dumps are not comparable (adex and G force). Just my 2 pennies.


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Jun 13 2007, 01:36 PM~8097134
> *nasa doesent use adex pal  adex is a nice valve thats made in someones garage,
> its the best known to the lowrider industry and most commercialized one that handles good spikes
> *



Obviously I know NASA doesn't use ADEX valves :uh: 

<a href=\'http://www.highgravity-productions.com/Adex-quotes-album.htm\' target=\'_blank\'>Follow this link, 17 well known lowriders and what they say about ADEX VALVES. NONE of these people were paid and you can ask them yourself, over half of them frequent this board often..  </a>


And for being made in a garage, the owner of ADEX (who ever he is) must have some serious grinding equipment in that 2 bay.... :0


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Jun 13 2007, 07:54 PM~8100559
> *
> he was telling me that aerospace  and fighter plane dumps might be 10 times better than adels & reproduction s (adex) but your not going to find one for $400.00.
> adels and adex are all you need
> ...


x2....


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

all this talk bout the govt's special dumps is pointless. im sure there is some precision machined shit in the current aircrafts and fighters, where the hell is that even relevant in the thread? i wouldnt doubt that that shit could be better than an adex but, that shit you speak of will prolly never ever see use in a lowrider.
i know the ? of this thread was general in nature but how you gonna answer the govt makes better dumps. you know he was refferin to lowrider shit


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Jun 14 2007, 09:13 AM~8103570
> *all this talk bout the govt's special dumps is pointless. im sure there is some precision machined shit in the current aircrafts and fighters, where the hell is that evengeneral in nature </span>but how you gonna answer the govt makes better dumps. you know he was refferin to lowrider shit
> *


you sound like a lawyer 
No Mames 

Over ruled :biggrin: 

I Object :biggrin:


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

should i bust out the ebonics just for you?


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Jun 14 2007, 01:13 PM~8103570
> *all this talk bout the govt's special dumps is pointless.
> *


amen, reminds me of that silly ass huge industrial dump people were using back in the 90's and early 2000's. That big blue ugly ass shit.



99% of all valves and pumps are ugly and stupid looking, and damn sure dont belong in the trunk of any respected lowrider. its the 1% that we cherish and even less than that will ever hold a place in lowridings history.


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

Case and POINT!!!!

Adex valves are built for lowriders and the pressure spikes from hopping and there is NO NEED to have a valve better then an ADEX because an ADEX is MORE THEN ENOUGH for even the most EXTREME DANCERS AND HOPPERS!!!!!!!!

SPECIAL SECRET GOV'T VALVES ARE MADE FOR TOP SECRET MISSIONS and NOT FOR HOPPING. Seriously tho, would you rather have a valve made to control landing gear or a valve made with lowriders and hopping in mind that can out perform even the most powerful systems available today????

I would sooner pay $500 for an ADEX known its design intent then a valve that was designed for something else.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Jun 14 2007, 01:57 PM~8103865
> *Case and POINT!!!!
> 
> Adex valves are built for lowriders and the pressure spikes from hopping and there is NO NEED to have a valve better then an ADEX because an ADEX is MORE THEN ENOUGH for even the most EXTREME DANCERS AND HOPPERS!!!!!!!!
> ...


AMEN
M
E
N


that slight changes in tolerance were made to the Adex to improve over the Adels design FOR WHAT LOWRIDERS USE THEM FOR. same with Andys decision to remove the secondary winding from the solenoid, and in doing so, he was able to beef up the primary winding to reduce heat and fatigue. BUT all the shit talkers dont know this, AND ANDY DAMN SURE DOESNT BUILD HIS DUMPS IN A GARAGE. 

Dont get me wrong, I have over 100k with of tools in a 10x10 workshop of mine, but I dont have an "air mic" or a cnc machine capable of machining down to +/- tolerances, within .0001" or even .00005". (i'll have the cnc, just not the "air mic") 








not to mention Andy is a lowrider, loves lowriding, and is one hardcore car guy. I dont give a shit if there WAS a dump as close to perfect as the Adex, I wouldnt buy it, even if it was $100 for a chrome dump, buy one get one free. I'll still be using Adex, and for that matter, I'll be stacking up about 20 of them, to save for my kids future.  (for when I have kids, I already have alot of VERY RARE parts put away in boxes)


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

And Jason Lives at 44567 Read Rd NC if anyone is interested in his tools.. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 




























































'J/K :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

IM JUST GIVING AN ANSWER TO THE QUESTION
YES THERES OTHER AVAILABLE OUT THERE

BUT 

ITS MORE AFFORDABLE TO GET AN ADEX OR WHATEVER YOU CAN AFFORD


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Jun 14 2007, 08:01 PM~8106133
> *IM JUST GIVING AN ANSWER TO THE QUESTION
> YES THERES OTHER AVAILABLE OUT THERE
> 
> ...


yet, you still make unknowingly statements such as saying Adex dumps are built in someones garage. 

:thumbsdown:


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

IN THE LONG RUN, IT IS CHEAPER TO GET AN ADEX VALVE, IF ITS GONNA SAVE YOU TIME AND HEADACHES FROM LEAKS AND BUSTED SEALS, OVERLOCKING AND UNCERTAINTY ABOUT THE DUMP YOU BOUGHT, THAN IS IT WORTH IT TO PAY AN EXTRA $75.00? YES IT IS.


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

[/quote]

her you go cabrones 




THE END!!!


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

they are made in a shop/ garage whatever you wanna call it, 

real shops dont have to outsource heat treat, and make all there parts.

he doesent have a wire EDM machine or a Mazaak. most likely turning them off a bridgeport or comparable lathe.


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Jun 15 2007, 06:27 AM~8109321
> *they are made in  a shop/ garage whatever you wanna call it,
> 
> real shops dont have to outsource heat treat, and make all there parts.
> ...



You shouldn't guess then post it up on the internet. Why don't you call him and find out. This way you're not guessing and you're KNOWING!!!!

BTW, I have access to 5 wire EDM's and lots of CNC grinders and lathes and mills, and I don't make anything to sell to lowriders (anymore). You'd be surprised what Adex has access too.. 

You really think ADEX VALVES are made on a cheap mill??? You must be confusing them with a F-ADEX or other knock off valves. ADEX VALVES are very high precision and have a 100% inspection, not 50% like some of the shit I've bought over the years.. Do you really think they would hold up to 10,000psi if they weren't JIG GROUND. And because they ARE JIG GROUND is why you can fit a spool from another adex in any adex valve....

If they were that easy to make, then these people like Al Crane trying to replicate Andy's valve would be doing a much better job at it. Call any shop, you pick, and ask them how an Adex stands up to other similar valves.....


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Jun 15 2007, 07:27 AM~8109321
> *they are made in  a shop/ garage whatever you wanna call it,
> 
> real shops dont have to outsource heat treat, and make all there parts.
> ...


if you are ignorant enough to believe ANYTHING you just wrote, please...












Best of all, you have no idea what you are even talking about, do you know Andy?? have you ever met him?? have you even EVER owned an Adex (and i dont mean one used dump you got off a homie). Do you know how Adex dump components are really made?? Have you ever even took one apart, or held one in your hand?? Or is it that your one of the many members of LIL who dont like what you cant have (or afford).

As far as out sourcing heat treated parts OVER 50% of all machine shops in the country send their parts to an outside company to have them heat treated. Even shops with several million dollars worth of CNC Mills and Lathes, EDM's etc, still send parts to an outside source for heat treatment. 

an EDM is NOT USED in the production of Adex parts, and if you are ignorant (as in uneducated and inexperienced) to believe a Bridgeport is capable of producing tolerances within +/- .00005" over the course of making 1000+ pieces, then seriously, stop trying to act like you know what you are talking about.

then again, from your wording of "a bridgeport or comparable lathe" considering you suggested that the "comparable lathe" is comparable to a Bridgeport, which is a standardized reference (almost slang) to describe a vertical knee mill.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Jun 15 2007, 07:48 AM~8109336
> *You shouldn't guess then post it up on the internet.  Why don't you call him and find out.  This way you're not guessing and you're KNOWING!!!!
> 
> BTW, I have access to 5 wire EDM's and lots of CNC grinders and lathes and mills, and I don't make anything to sell to lowriders (anymore).  You'd be surprised what Adex has access too..
> ...



your wasting your time Rich, just like I did by posting a reply. Sometimes its pointless to "reach out" to people and try to explain things to them.


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 15 2007, 09:37 AM~8109814
> *an EDM is NOT USED in the production of Adex parts, and if you are ignorant (as in uneducated and inexperienced) to believe a Bridgeport is capable of producing tolerances within +/- .00005" over the course of making 1000+ pieces, then seriously, stop trying to act like you know what you are talking about.
> 
> then again, from your wording of "a bridgeport or comparable lathe" considering you suggested that the "comparable lathe" is comparable to a Bridgeport, which is a standardized reference (almost slang) to describe a vertical knee mill.
> *



LOL..... :biggrin: :biggrin:

nuff said


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

if it were made on an edm you'de ba talking big bucks
do you actually know how fucken slow those things run 
it takes hours to slice up a part.$$$$$$


them dumps are not that complicated 
its a simple design 
with the machines they got these days 
you'de have one made in a day 
just that companys wont fuck with that shit cause there's no money in it 
a few hours of machining for a $400.00 dump


----------



## i rep big i (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Apr 7 2006, 02:54 PM~5198064
> *HEY NOW  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> >>CLICK HERE FOR ADEX<<
> *


nice


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

ADEL 2 :biggrin:


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Sep 7 2007, 01:20 AM~8736167
> *ADEL 2  :biggrin:
> *



FOR $30 more I'd take an adex, even if that means not putting gas in my car for a week...


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

Its more than 30


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

Okay then, no matter how much more they are *I'D RATHER HAVE AN ADEX*...


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

did some one say adex :biggrin: 










( Dont judge me because of the "laid on its side" mounting of the Adex)


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Jun 15 2007, 12:27 PM~8109321
> *they are made in  a shop/ garage whatever you wanna call it,
> 
> real shops dont have to outsource heat treat, and make all there parts.
> ...





Why are you here, talking down on the adex dumps like you know it all? Please call up Andy and ask, dont fucking guess and talk down on something you dont know about, have some fucking respect for one of, if not THE, highest quality manufactorer in the lowrider-business! Everything you said so far about it was incorrect, not even guessed close. Im sure your all-knowing ass has the number but in case you misplaced it im happy to give it to ya :uh:


----------



## i rep big i (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Sep 7 2007, 11:30 AM~8739212
> *did some one say adex :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie but u might want 2 put the slow down on the return side less chance of it starting 2 leak not 2 mention if u build up enuff pressure ive seen them shoot the guts out


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Sep 7 2007, 04:58 PM~8741355
> *Why are you here, talking down on the adex dumps like you know it all? Please call up Andy and ask, dont fucking guess and talk down on something you dont know about, have some fucking respect for one of, if not THE, highest quality manufactorer in the lowrider-business! Everything you said so far about it was incorrect, not even guessed close. Im sure your all-knowing ass has the number but in case you misplaced it im happy to give it to ya  :uh:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

Does anyone know Andy'd phone number? i know this is an old post


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

six 2 said:


> Does anyone know Andy'd phone number? i know this is an old post


 626-798-2156


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks homie:thumbsup:


----------



## big kev (Jun 14, 2011)

DirtySanchez said:


> I'm trying to get my car to STAY UP!! I'm tired of changing DUMP SEALS every 3 weeks... I'm installing all ADEX, BUT who makes a good DUMP?? ProHopper's been sucking ass.... the last dozen dumps I've gotten from them all had problems... I take them apart clean the metal shavings double seal them & STILL!!
> 
> Besides ADEX & other candles... WHICH COMPANY'S GOT GOOD DUMPS????????


handz down adex iz #1 IN THE GAME


----------

